

Why does ++[[]][+[]]+[+[]] return the string “10”? - orkohunter
http://stackoverflow.com/q/7202157/4698026

======
wtf_srsly
You can also easily "obfuscate" your whole code with this syntax using this
site [http://www.jsfuck.com/](http://www.jsfuck.com/)

~~~
orkohunter
Yes :) Caught it on reddit

